# The Most Evil Animal



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2006)

Disregarding any of the important characters, like Tom Nook, Rover, Kappn, Copper and all of those people, who do you people think is the most evil animal??? I for one, would have to say "Buzz" from Animal Crossing GC.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have to say Monique, Olivia and Liz are the evil ones. They make fun of me so I push them around and torture them.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 5, 2006)

lol, I know what ya' mean. Sometimes its fun to just run around bashing animals heads in with a butterfly net. :yes:


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2006)

SNAKE. She stole all my 90,000 bells once... <_<


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 6, 2006)

Monique is very annoying, I always hit her with my net


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2006)

I used to have Monique


----------



## SL92 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ugh... Buzz has to be the most frightening...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2006)

Monique is annoying...


----------



## TERRY16389 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hm..Hard question...I'd have to say...Uhh....What's his name again? The blue bear guy...Hmm...Oh well. Him.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 7, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] Ugh... Buzz has to be the most frightening... [/quote]
 ISNT HE THOUGH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I hated his guts for as long as I can remember. He stayed in my town for like, a year or so without moving!!!! Then, he finally moved...But it was too my friends town, so it wasnt the end!!!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 7, 2006)

Baarbra. She gossips so much. I hate her and I hope she never comes to my town. I have enough trouble getting rid of Tangy!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2006)

TuTU


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 8, 2006)

Buzz. Evil guy, deserves to be hit with a fishing net.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 8, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe said:
			
		

> Buzz. Evil guy, deserves to be hit with a fishing net.


 Buzz, evil guy. Deserves to be hit with a lot more than a measly fishing net!


----------



## ƒish (Feb 8, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> SNAKE. She stole all my 90,000 bells once... <_<


 snake is the single best character to ever come to this game. : (


i'd say... bitty, she's annoying, fat, and stuck up... i was compared in sexiness to a fat pink stuborn hippo. : \


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Baarbra. She gossips so much. I hate her and I hope she never comes to my town. I have enough trouble getting rid of Tangy!


Baarbera isn't so bad. :| 

I don't really like Wolfgang, though. 
:yawn:


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2006)

Wolfgang, Wolfgang...I never had him. But I did have a character that sort of resemble's Wolfgang, "Lobo". He was a pretty evil guy.


----------



## 8card356 (May 22, 2006)

for me its truffles she wasn't left my town and she was one of the frist villagers in my town    
:'(				 all she does is  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:


----------



## SL92 (May 23, 2006)

Wart Jr.


He is so evil I shall not speak of him again.


----------



## Krool (May 23, 2006)

<_< Bill... he's based on Bill Cosby! Who can't say Bill Cosby gets annoying sometimes?


----------



## IslandGuy (May 23, 2006)

Tabby b/c she is evil enough for a gender change! and she is very creepy-after torturing her she still smiles.....


----------



## Kyle (May 26, 2006)

MarioLuigi7654 said:
			
		

> Fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm still sticking to Baarbra!!!

She hasn't come to my town since.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 29, 2006)

Tiara she is sssooo mean to me I hate her! :angry:


----------



## AnimalManiac (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd Have to go with Monique too.  :angry:  VERY stuckup and annoying.


----------



## sunate (Jul 29, 2006)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> Tabby b/c she is evil enough for a gender change! and she is very creepy-after torturing her she still smiles.....


    			 ASo true.! I hate lets see........ Ah I go *CEN-8.4-SORD* it's that fish dude who runs the fish contest in july and agust I mean june not july . He is a mean beaver he ate joe my fish.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 30, 2006)

Twirp, in Animal Crossing GCN.    He's mean and annoying. We've named him 'Twirp the Burp'  (Long story)  :lol:


----------



## sunate (Jul 31, 2006)

sunate said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			  Who messed with my post.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hate Redd a little because he is a rip-off! :angry:


----------



## sunate (Aug 1, 2006)

AnimalE10 said:
			
		

> I hate Redd a little because he is a rip-off! :angry:


 So true rip off!!!  but sometimes rare!


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 1, 2006)

AnimalE10 said:
			
		

> I hate Redd a little because he is a rip-off! :angry:


 He is not a rip off. He likes to rip people off. There's a difference.


----------

